# Dr"s Woodshop Pen Plus vs Aussie Oil



## mikefoye (Aug 16, 2018)

I have been using both Dr's Woodshop Pens Plus and CA to finish pens.  I saw ad from PSI about the use of Aussie Oil.  Has anyone compared Aussie Oil and Dr's Woodshop Pens Plus (appearance and durability)


----------



## Fred Bruche (Aug 16, 2018)

I tried and still use both, though I can't remember using them on not on the same blank, so not a true direct comparison. In my hands, I get a far shinier and glossier finish with Aussie oil, and it is easier to get the friction polish action to reach the final look. I have used Aussie oil on larger items than pens, like turned boxes and it gives a glossy finish as well. Dr's woodshop pen plus finish isn't as glossy in my hands (even when adding the microcrystal wax). So for me they are not interchangeable and I use one or the other depending on the final look I want. As far as durability, I don't have enough data for a final conclusion but that's not a concern of mine so far. Last comparison, a finish with Dr's pen plus is comparable in my hands to a finish Hampshire sheen high gloss, a finish with Aussie oil is glossier than these two.
My 2 cents


----------



## penmaker1967 (Aug 17, 2018)

i have used both and it is easlier to get a shine with auusie oil over pen plus I did some last year at at show using both and they have stood up not like a reg friction polish would do but they have not been handled a great deal. but the ones that I have sold have not come back because the finsh has dulled


----------



## Wildman (Aug 17, 2018)

Most friction finishes whether commercially produce or homemade are either shellac or lacquer based.  Comparisons of friction finishes lies in the eye of the beholder, actual use, and cost!

Make your own:  Russ Fairfield or Captain Eddie home brews. 

Russ's Corner: A WoodCentral Archive

http://eddiecastelin.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/shinejuice.54184110.pdf

Lots of friction finishes do experience sheen fade back over time.  Lacquer based sheen should last longer.  Again actual use may play a factor.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 17, 2018)

Just remember you do not get a build up of finish with friction finishes like do with film finishes like CA, lacquer, poly, and varnish.  While do get a build up of finish with shellac, may not be as durable as those other film finishes.


----------

